# Digihome DVB915 Codes - Use Logik



## ageorge (Jun 22, 2002)

Visited a friend recently, and noticed that his Logik LDR1 freeview STB was styled extremely similar to that of my newly bought Digihome DVB915 (which is not supported by TiVo). On my return home I tried out the Logik codes - worked first time. The DVB915 is a no frills, very inexpensive (25 quid from Amazon), freeview STB - recommended. Hope this is of help to others.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Just set up one of these (Digihome DVB 915) myself after realising my $ky sub was up to £21 a month for basic channels. I'll test it for a few days and get a freesat card for the old box in the bedroom I reckon. Using the Logik codes after seeing this post. :up:


----------

